# Blazing Hearts' random sketches...



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 12, 2010)

Blech, I still don't think my drawing skills are very good.  Anybody else can be the judge of that, however.  Most of these pictures have descriptions, or something to that extent on my Deviantart.  That one's aqua321.deviantart.com

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Drawing_0011.jpg

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/VS.jpg

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Luca-2.jpg

These first three are the ones I had the most fun with.

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/niko2-1.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Alina.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Oliver-2.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Drawing_0012.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Drawing_0013.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Drawing_0008.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Drawing_0004.jpg
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g84/Aqua_the_Vaporeon/Mercury-2.jpg

Thoughts?  There's still waaaaay too much room for improvement ;_;  Constructive criticism would be appreciated now, I s'pose... =/


----------



## spaekle (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool. :v Are these all characters you've made up? 

I think it's good that you're doing a lot of action poses - a lot of people (me) when they're just learning tend to obsess over getting proportions and whatnot right that they're afraid to get too adventurous with what they make their characters do. And you're pretty good with capturing the movement making it clear just what the character is _doing_ (none of that 'oh, he could be lunging with a sword oooor he could be balancing on one foot with a sword in hand'), which is another thing it takes a while to get!

Do you use a lot of references? The best advice I can give is to use references. Maybe even try to find some photographs of people jumping around/etc and trying to copy those as practice. Just keep drawing,  really. Try different things, maybe try adding some backgrounds if you're up for it, that sort of thing. :v


----------



## Barubu (Jun 15, 2010)

*facepalms* Why didn't I have my brother draw that? Coolz.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 15, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Cool. :v Are these all characters you've made up?
> 
> I think it's good that you're doing a lot of action poses - a lot of people (me) when they're just learning tend to obsess over getting proportions and whatnot right that they're afraid to get too adventurous with what they make their characters do. And you're pretty good with capturing the movement making it clear just what the character is _doing_ (none of that 'oh, he could be lunging with a sword oooor he could be balancing on one foot with a sword in hand'), which is another thing it takes a while to get!
> 
> Do you use a lot of references? The best advice I can give is to use references. Maybe even try to find some photographs of people jumping around/etc and trying to copy those as practice. Just keep drawing,  really. Try different things, maybe try adding some backgrounds if you're up for it, that sort of thing. :v


Yeah, they're all original.  Been workin' on'em for a good 6 years :o

I actually don't use too many references; I use a few from photos and other pictures sometimes, just to be sure I'm getting some of the proportions right, but that's about it.

Backgrounds are scary D:  I've tried backgrounds in the past, and I failed miserable.  Plus I'm too lazy to practice them >.>


----------

